

Ask HN: Entrepreneurs, can you answer three simple questions? - ksusha

We are an early stage startup and we need some data to help us build our product.<p>If you could spare 1 minute to take a quick three question survey, we would really appreciate it. The survey is geared towards entrepreneurs.
http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/R3NJP66<p>I'll share the results later on if anybody is interested.
======
BrandonCWhite
This business exists in the B to B world. Be interesting to see what your
results yield.

